# RecipeDB - Antipholus' Saison



## drtomc (16/7/09)

Antipholus' Saison  Ale - Belgian Strong Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes BIAB/NC. Mashed at 63C for 90mins. 1L starter of Wyeast 3724 Belgian Saison. Fermented at 24C for the full primary and secondary periods. Orange peel & coriander added at 5min.Observed OG 1.050, FG 1.005.Shows off the amazing character of the yeast.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg Weyermann Pilsner    1 kg JWM Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 30mins)    40 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 60mins)       Misc     10 g Corriander    5 g Irish Moss    5 g Orange Peel         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 34.1 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.79%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 20 days   Secondary 20 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## brettprevans (16/7/09)

did you really have it in the primary for 40 days?


----------



## drtomc (16/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> did you really have it in the primary for 40 days?



Oops. Just realized I double counted the secondary - it was 40 days all up - 20 in primary and 20 in secondary. Will fix. 

It was a long fermentation.

T.


----------



## drtomc (20/7/09)

Some extra tasting notes:

Yesterday, with SWMBO, my sister and brother-in-law, we did a side by side comparison with Saison Dupont. We unanimously preferred the home brew. :super: 

The two brews were broadly similar, but the Dupont has earthy and slightly sour notes to it that become apparent after a few seconds. I'm certain these are deliberate complexities that are features, not bugs, but we all preferred them absent. Perhaps that says more about our palettes than it does about the Dupont.

T.


----------



## Screwtop (20/7/09)

So was brewing this beer A Comedy of Errors :huh:


----------



## drtomc (20/7/09)

Screwtop said:


> So was brewing this beer A Comedy of Errors :huh:



try Antipholus and Season as search terms, and you'll see the jest.




After my son heard "Shakespeare" as "Shakes Beer", the latter became my house label, and all the beers have (obscure) Shakespearean references: The Knocking Without - a porter; Pyramus & Thisbe - a wheat beer; The Fairy Queen - an IPA; and so on.  

T.


----------



## Bribie G (18/8/09)

Was the long fermentation typical of this yeast and does it, therefore, have to be done at 24 degrees? I have never made a Belgian and this sounds like my kind of beer. BABBs are having a Belgian Night last week of September so I guess it's too late to do one now? That's why I asked about the length of fermentation.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (18/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Was the long fermentation typical of this yeast and does it, therefore, have to be done at 24 degrees? I have never made a Belgian and this sounds like my kind of beer. BABBs are having a Belgian Night last week of September so I guess it's too late to do one now? That's why I asked about the length of fermentation.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Saison isn't one of the comp styles though BribieG...
Blonde
Dubbel
Tripel
Wit

Not too late to do one of some of these...

Edit: Yes. A long fermentation is typical of the style as the yeasts are notorious for taking their time. 40 days is fairly long but 3 weeks in primary is usually a minimum from what I've seen...
They also need the higher temp, sometimes even higher than 24, up towards 30, particular at the end, or they won't dry out to the level wished for.


----------



## Bribie G (18/8/09)

Sounds more like the beer to make in the QLD spring, for Xmas :icon_cheers:


----------

